# S.P.L / Sensibilidad???



## NaTTo09 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mirando los datos tecnicos de un parlante en internet me econtré con que el vendedor determina la potencia, SENSIBILIDAD, impedancia... mas adelante los parametros t/s. hasta ahi todo bien. Lo importante es que la sensibilidad del parlante es de 9E db SPL 1W/1m. Nada raro, hasta que segui bajando en la pagina y resulta que entre los datos thiele small aparece (SPL = 89.9db)...
... Entonces S.P.L y Sensibilidad son 2 parametros diferentes? 

Se supone que si al parlante le aplico 1w a 1 metro de distancia voy a obtener una spl de 95db... entonces que significan los 89.9db???

aplicando la formula para calcular la sensibilidad real:

Eficiencia = 9.64 * 10^(-10) * Fs^3 * Vas / Qes

SPL = 112 + 10 * log(Eficiencia)

Obtengo exactamente 89.9 decibeles... saquenme de la duda!!! los 95 db de sensibilidad son mentira????

No quiero subir el link por miedo a que lo consideren spam. si se puede hacerlo, diganmelo asi lo subo. mientras tanto les dejo los datos principales:

- Fs 91.6 HZ
- QES 1.63
- QTS 1.33
- SPL 89.9dB
- Vas 13.5 1 ...


----------



## elucches (Jul 1, 2016)

Si dice 1 W, 1 m, deberían coincidir, sí.
Y sí, la sensibilidad de referencia expresada como nivel de presión, da unos 90 dB usando los parámetros T-S especificados para ese parlante.

------------- me sobra tiempo así que escribo lo que sigue -----------
Ya que estoy copio las definiciones del libro:
- la sensibilidad de referencia se define como la presión en el eje a frecuencias medias con una potencia eléctrica de 1 W a 1 m de distancia.
- el nivel de presión sonora se define como 20 * log (p_ef / p_ref) con p_ref = 20 uPa.
De todos modos después va a depender tanto de las variaciones de un parlante a otro del mismo modelo, como de la caja donde se monte el parlante (en esto y en otras cosas aparece la conveniencia de la bi- o tri-amplificación).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2016)

NaTTo09 dijo:


> No quiero subir el link por miedo a que lo consideren spam. si se puede hacerlo, diganmelo asi lo subo. mientras tanto les dejo los datos principales:


Dudo que consideren spam un link de un parlante... a no ser que vos los fabriques.
Por favor, pasá el link para que veamos de que se trata.


----------



## NaTTo09 (Jul 4, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dudo que consideren spam un link de un parlante... a no ser que vos los fabriques.
> Por favor, pasá el link para que veamos de que se trata.



Entonces aqui tiene. que opinas?

http://www.xprostore.com.ar/parlantes-bajos/PA8E





elucches dijo:


> - el nivel de presión sonora se define como 20 * log (p_ef / p_ref) con p_ref = 20 uPa.
> De todos modos después va a depender tanto de las variaciones de un parlante a otro del mismo modelo, como de la caja donde se monte el parlante (en esto y en otras cosas aparece la conveniencia de la bi- o tri-amplificación).
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Por supueso. Sabemos que cuanto menor calidad sea la del parlante menos probabilidades vamos a tener de encontrar dos iguales del mismo modelo y que sus caracteristicas se parezcan
No logro entender esa ultima formula, aunque me hace acordar a esta, en la cual baso todas mis teorias:

SPL = S + 10 (log P) - 20(log M)

S: Sensibilidad
P: Potencia del parlatne
M: Distancia entre el parlante y el receptor (oyente)


----------



## luismc (Jul 29, 2016)

NaTTo09 dijo:


> ... Entonces S.P.L y Sensibilidad son 2 parametros diferentes?





NaTTo09 dijo:


> No logro entender esa ultima formula, aunque me hace acordar a esta, en la cual baso todas mis teorias:
> 
> SPL = S + 10 (log P) - 20(log M)



Parece que tú mismo te respondiste.
De la propia fórmula se desprende que SPL y S no son lo mismo.

Según esa misma fórmula (que desconozco), la sensibilidad S es una característica independiente como algo propio del altavoz, mientras que el SPL depende de la sensibilidad S, de la potencia P (mayor SPL cuanto mayor P) y de la distancia M (menor SPL cuanto mayor sea la distancia).


----------



## NaTTo09 (Ago 7, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Parece que tú mismo te respondiste.
> De la propia fórmula se desprende que SPL y S no son lo mismo.
> 
> Según esa misma fórmula (que desconozco), la sensibilidad S es una característica independiente como algo propio del altavoz, mientras que el SPL depende de la sensibilidad S, de la potencia P (mayor SPL cuanto mayor P) y de la distancia M (menor SPL cuanto mayor sea la distancia).



Exacto, pero entonces porque especifican el S.P.L del parlante si eso depende de la sensibilidad, la potencia que le aplicamos, y la distancia que nos encontramos de este. Por lo tanto, al expresar el S.P.L en la ficha tecnica deberian indicar que valor se les asigno al calcular esto, lo cual no tiene sentido.

Si dirian que se calcula aplicandole 1w al parlante a una distancia de 1m es exactamente igual a la sensibilidad.


La pregunta es, en que se basa este parametro??


----------



## elucches (Ago 7, 2016)

Se basa en lo que se dijo hasta ahora, por lo que al leer lo que el fabricante especifica sabrás hasta qué punto es un fabricante que pone cuidado en los detalles cuando informa al potencial cliente.
(Alguna vez leí que una buena documentación casi siempre augura un buen producto, y una mala documentación no asegura nada.)
Saludos.


----------

